# [SOLVED] unreadable jpeg files



## sjp117 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm no expert in image files, but I do have a folder of jpegs that I recovered from a SD memory card that was accidentally erased.

The images were lost when someone pressed a "reset all" option in the menu on the camera (Canon PowerShot SD750)

I used a recovery software called EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard on a sandisk 2GB SD memory card. I successfully recovered the lost files. however I am not able see the image. when I open it a text says its unable to open the image. either the file type is not supported or update the image viewer (windows photo viewer). 

I looked up in google and people seemed to try different image viewers like "ACDSee" and it failed to open the file.
Another option was to change the file name to ".jpeg", but failed.

I hope someone can help me


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: unreadable jpeg files*

If you have not used the card since trying to recover the files I would try another recovery program - I have had good success with ZAR (free version has image recovery) - i have recovered files from up to 2 years old including .avi's - takes hours to scan if the card is of reasonable capacity then hours more to recover but is worth the wait if the files are precious :grin:


----------



## sjp117 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: unreadable jpeg files*

ZAR was able to recover the files properly.
However, I do have a few pictures that are partially cutoff.
I think I should have expected that considering the card was used a bit after it was accidentally erased.

Thank you for the help!


----------

